# Best way to prepare chicken for a casserole?



## Vermin8 (Apr 7, 2009)

I usually use boneless, skinless breasts and have tried it different ways., including baking or simmering in the casserole.
Does anyone have any ideas on the best way to do it so the chicken doesn't dry out?  
EG, boiling, versus grilling versus broiling versus baking?  Does sauteeing first help?  I have soaked the chicken in salt water first, which seems to help, but wanted to see how technique would make a difference.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2009)

It's difficult to keep breast meat moist in a casserole.  I use thigh meat.  It will stay moist and adds more flavor.


----------



## Vermin8 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is good info and likely why I haven't been successful with my chicken casseroles.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2009)

If you really want to do it with breast meat, the trick is to not overcook it.  

Depending on the casserole recipe and the form the chicken takes, you can just quickly brown the chicken and let it finish cooking in the casserole.  If the finished casserole is not going to be in the oven long enough to finish cooking the chicken, that's not a workable option.


----------



## Vermin8 (Apr 7, 2009)

How about this one:  I have a dish where I sautee onions, garlic & red pepper, then add in beans & chicken and simmer in white wine & chicken brother.  Would it be best to use breast meat or thigh meat?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2009)

Vermin8 said:


> How about this one:  I have a dish where I sautee onions, garlic & red pepper, then add in beans & chicken and simmer in white wine & chicken brother.  Would it be best to use breast meat or thigh meat?



You could cut some white meat into chunks and brown them in oil (not cooked through).  Remove the meat to a plate and saute the onions, peppers and garlic.  Add the wine and reduce, add everything else and simmer just until the meat is cooked through.  

The same process would work with thigh meat or bone in thighs.


----------



## Vermin8 (Apr 7, 2009)

OK, thanks!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 9, 2009)

Vermin8 said:


> I usually use boneless, skinless breasts and have tried it different ways., including baking or simmering in the casserole.
> Does anyone have any ideas on the best way to do it so the chicken doesn't dry out?
> EG, boiling, versus grilling versus broiling versus baking? Does sauteeing first help? I have soaked the chicken in salt water first, which seems to help, but wanted to see how technique would make a difference.


 
i have made in micro oven for cass. but like thighs best


----------



## Deathbysoup (Apr 20, 2009)

I like to use breast meat as well but usually buy the bone in kind with the skin still on , that you usually cut in half . I just roast it in the oven with some spices and butter rubbed on it . Let it cool a bit and slice it or cube it .

Many recipes I use , call for the chicken to be boiled which I really do not like , so  I usually just stick with the roasting . Can be a pain in the *** if you're wanting to throw together a quick casserole at a moment's notice, but leftovers from a whole chicken are even better, or cook a couple extra breasts one night and save them.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 20, 2009)

depending on the recipe I'll either poach in wine and broth with some aromatic veg (thereby making more broth) or roast.


----------

